# Husqvarna 1030E opinions



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone have experience with one of these oddball Yamaha derived Husqvarnas? I picked one up cheap last year to resell and ended up going away for work before I had a chance to finish it. Just pulled it out today and made a control cable for it and was finally able to try it. I had really high hopes for it and it just didn't live up. It's actually one of the worst snowblowers I've ever used (and I've worked on and used hundreds of them) It will only throw snow about 10' and 1st is way too fast. Is that normal or did I miss something somewhere? It looks like it should really throw snow, but it just doesn't seem like it's pulleyed fast enough


----------



## Ben Fritz (Nov 17, 2019)

I have a 24 inch model with the 8hp and it works great for me. Maybe your auger belts are loose slipping and causing to not throw very far. Also you should be able to adjust the drive cable to set the speeds. If you make 1st slower then reverse will be faster and all other forward gears will also slow down as well. If auger belts are tight and in good shape then I'd check the gap between the impeller and housing. If it's much more then a 1/2 inch from the tip of the impeller blades and housing then an impeller kit will help if you plan on keeping it.


----------

